# Whizzer barn find.. help!



## oldmtrcyc (Apr 26, 2022)

A friend came across this whizzer.  I have just these pics.  Supposedly ran before the owner passed away.  Any info, good or bad, would be appreciated!  I'm looking to buy it but have limited knowledge of whizzers.  Thank you!


----------



## Jeff54 (Apr 27, 2022)

oldmtrcyc said:


> A friend came across this whizzer.  I have just these pics.  Supposedly ran before the owner passed away.  Any info, good or bad, would be appreciated!  I'm looking to buy it but have limited knowledge of whizzers.  Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 1614683
> 
> ...



By no means do I know much about Whizzers but do see a few things to help.

Frame, if serial numbers have an W then it means It's the right one.
The frame style is called a DX which was used for the Whizzer Special.
The front fender appears to have post 1951 paint scheme with specialized pin stripes. The pin stripes are different then I have seen on a Schwinn before, especially on a DX frame.  Wonder if the rear fender has that same big dart and pin stripes too? Could be something really cool or modified paint scheme.  Here's a 1956 original for comparison. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1956-whizzer-special.152995/

The front sprocket and wheels are not Schwinn and rear rack, not Schwinn either.

Maybe somebody can recognize it better yet moreover,  U need the serial numbers to date this and cleaner condition to view it better.


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 27, 2022)

The fenders are not schwinn as is the rack.. the springer spring is collapsed.. not a whizzer speedo.  I'd say the good is there's a lot of parts that are great.. you could use the bike for another real whizzer frame project. Or if you don't care just use it as is.. don't pay whizzer price for a non whizzer.. just add the parts up and come close on price you want to pay for it..


----------



## Billythekid (Apr 27, 2022)

It has a lot of nice parts the j model twist grips , the bi lite generator lights and that seat is amazing it’s got the dropstand , a tall breather and a embossed tank it’s got all the good parts to build in to a sweet bike now if you want a original bike you can find another bike and take the whizzer kit and put it on that bike because this one is missing alot if it’s original parts and just to add I’m in case you didn’t know the whizzer kit could go on any bike and then there were also bikes made by various company’s specifically for these whizzer kits and finally there were complete whizzer bikes sold hope this helps your decision how much do they want for it ?


----------



## Jeff54 (Apr 27, 2022)

redline1968 said:


> The fenders are not schwinn as is the rack.. the springer spring is collapsed.. not a whizzer speedo.  I'd say the good is there's a lot of parts that are great.. you could use the bike for another real whizzer frame project. Or if you don't care just use it as is.. don't pay whizzer price for a non whizzer.. just add the parts up and come close on price you want to pay for it..



Yeah, I hadn't seen another fender manufacture with tight fender braces other than schwinn but also never paid as much attention to Whizzers. The rear fender bracket is like Schwinn but the front, where the flat area meets the fender it's tight. That seems to be a trait only on Whizzers. Everybody else including CWC the flat area is exposed over about 3/8". About 3/8" and less is an easy tell-tail on all just before WWII Schwinn's Until around 2003. So, for that I presumed.

IDK who made the fender brackets but they are closer to Whizzers than I'd realized. They look like the right shape for Schwinn but, the rivets attaching to fender braces, on front fender, are not spaced as Schwinn were/are. They are higher placed than any Schwinn or, for that matter, any other bike too.

Dog leg crank? not what I'd expect on this, maybe off doner bike where front chain ring and wheels are off of. 

The frame for little I can see, at the dropout weld to lower stay, looks like it's a Schwinn frame and kickstand mid to late 40-50's Schwinn Welded style. So, it rules out CWC or other's frame.

But what's really outstanding is the head badge. I can't make it out but it kind of looks like the circular area is like 'The World' emblem  from Schwinn but the rest does not look like any badge ever. It does not actually or completely look like 'The World But: What the heck does it say?

It's interesting and I think the paint on the whole bike is going to be equally interesting to see overall as, it does not appear to be a home made job, rather, you can see how fine and professional or factory made the pin stripes on the fenders are. .


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 27, 2022)

Schwinn -- )..has no peaked fenders I believe aluminum only but don't quote me.. and the paint scheme is extremely indictive to cwc as is the rack.. same for rims. The badge is to be green not black looks like a paint over on it too. Have to have a dog leg it will hit the block if you peddle to start. Brake arms brackets are welded to the lower stay for factory whizzers ..Imo. it's frankin  bike excellent for parts or use as is .


----------



## Jeff54 (Apr 27, 2022)

redline1968 said:


> Schwinn -- )..has no peaked fenders I believe aluminum only but don't quote me.. and the paint scheme is extremely indictive to cwc as is the rack.. same for rims. The badge is to be green not black looks like a paint over on it too. Imo. it's frankin  bike .good for parts or use as is .



Yeah, I get a CWC vibe on the paint but both front and rear do not look peaked. The rear definitely not, it's bent at mount yet is round, but front is too dirty to be certain is so. Plus I just noticed that side pin stipes on front fender is not the same on rear. .. could be mis-matched and if peaked in front then I can't see it for the dirt.


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Apr 28, 2022)

I greatly appreciate the input.  Thank you!!!   I have yet to see the bike in person.  The badges look to be World badge, mounted over the top of perhaps Hiawatha?   The front fender looks like maybe peaked, but I can't tell for sure.  The whole thing would clean up better!


----------



## dave the wave (Apr 28, 2022)

Scwhinn World it almost looks like a prototype.look at the rear stays that is schwinn.the fork is schwinn.the frame is a special schwinn made just for the whizzer engine i am guessing that it is a rare schwinn built whizzer.offer $1000 and see where they are at on it.


----------



## Jeff54 (Apr 29, 2022)

dave the wave said:


> Scwhinn World it almost looks like a prototype.look at the rear stays that is schwinn.the fork is schwinn.the frame is a special schwinn made just for the whizzer engine i am guessing that it is a rare schwinn built whizzer.offer $1000 and see where they are at on it.




Glad to see you didn't go away as I'm always interested to see weird things resolved. .
There appears to be a problem with the frame, IDK some kind of repair as it's not on any other Whizzer.

 In this photo below; and another on the rear stay; just below were attached to seat post, a ring, band or union coupling that appears to not have any way to put on unless the stay had been sliced or broke. If that is the case then, the frame is near worthless as, nobody would want it in a restoration project. I.E. only good for a toy rider if what appears to be a repair is strong enough to hold it.

And yeah, I was thinking the world badge might have been glued or soldered onto, like, maybe a CWC or AMD badge. . Yet certainly, I'm no badge collector nor expert but I think, if Schwinn did that and it's not an glue on thing, it would be quite rare. Perhaps a, given there may not be any remaining today, a one of.
Or more likely; who ever put it together and ran it many years ago, as it is now, stuck the world badge on for spits and giggles.

Regardless, there's not one on the other side yet looks like a party pooper, so: What the heck is this ring or coupling  doing on the rear stay?


----------



## mickeyc (Apr 29, 2022)

Could it be just something holding that wire that goes down that stay?  Fat piece of tape?


----------



## Billythekid (Apr 29, 2022)

He posted somewhere stelae it’s at a estate sale and is $2400


----------



## mikecuda (Apr 30, 2022)

On the lower side engine case it will tell U if U have a model H or J engine with serial number.


----------



## oldmtrcyc (May 2, 2022)

Billythekid said:


> He posted somewhere stelae it’s at a estate sale and is $2400



I haven't posted anything anywhere else,  nor was that the price floated to me.


----------



## Billythekid (May 2, 2022)

Ok well some one else posted it then with a orange card on the seat that said $2400 I saw the picture can’t find it now it was on Facebook but I didn’t mean anything by it just adding content to the post


----------

